# Collets for my Makita 3612BR



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a Makita 3612BR plunge router and would like to know if anyone has purchased 1/4" or 3/8 " collet cones for this machine. The manufacturer sells a 1/2" collet cone with a 1/4" sleeve to reduce to 1/4" shank bits. I don't like this arrangement and would like a 1/4" collet instead. I have looked at the Erickson ER11 and ER16 series but they do not match up with the Makita collet cones. Is this a proprietary item made specifically for Makita?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

They might be proprietary. I have a Hitachi M12V and a M12V2 and the only similarity between them is the name Hitachi. I also have a DeWalt 610 and apparently the collet for it fits only that router.
The Hitachis use a reducer bushing for 1/4" and I've never had a problem with them. They are certainly cheaper than new collets. I can get them for $4.80 in Canada and I think either MCLS or Rockler sell them for $4.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Marcel I have the same router and I have sleeves in 1/4", 3/8" and 8mm, to suit my range of bits - I have never had a problem with the sleeves in 3 years of use. 

Rob in S.Africa


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

*Need more muscle*

I've had my 1/4 inch shank bit spit our twice using the sleeve. Maybe I should use more muscle but honestly after the first time the bit spit out I was careful to cinch it down tightly (apparently not enough). I've never had a problem with 1/2 inch shank bits so if I can't procure a 1/4 inch collet for this machine than I will only use 1/2 inch shank bits in it. Guess that I am a little gun shy now.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Marcel M said:


> I have a Makita 3612BR plunge router and would like to know if anyone has purchased 1/4" or 3/8 " collet cones for this machine. The manufacturer sells a 1/2" collet cone with a 1/4" sleeve to reduce to 1/4" shank bits. I don't like this arrangement and would like a 1/4" collet instead. I have looked at the Erickson ER11 and ER16 series but they do not match up with the Makita collet cones. Is this a proprietary item made specifically for Makita?


I too have a Makita 3612C for which I constantly use reducer sleeves and have never ever had a problem. Some sleeves are better than others, in the first shot the one on the left is the crudest but still has given no problems, the centre one is excellent and the one on the right is precision. These sleeves do not have to be sourced from Makita, any brand with a 1/2" outside diameter will of course fit any 1/2" router.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

*Who makes it?*



harrysin said:


> I too have a Makita 3612C for which I constantly use reducer sleeves and have never ever had a problem. Some sleeves are better than others, in the first shot the one on the left is the crudest but still has given no problems, the centre one is excellent and the one on the right is precision. These sleeves do not have to be sourced from Makita, any brand with a 1/2" outside diameter will of course fit any 1/2" router.


Thanks Harry. Who makes the precision reducer? I would like to buy a 1/4" and 3/8" reducer to expand the versatility of my machine.


----------



## IanKWatts (Jun 22, 2007)

My Makita plunge router is over 30 years old and came standard with a 1/2 shaft.
I went along to Glenfords and simply bought 1/2 to 1/4 " reducing collet. I suggest for you try any machine /tool seller over there. Take your machine along and I'm pretty sure they'll allow you to try to fit it there whilst you are in the shop.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Marcel, the 1/2" to 1/4" precision sleeve came with my Triton TR001 router but is available on it's own, here is the first site that I came across on a Google search:
Tool Spares Online. COLLET REDUCER 1/2" TO 1/4"
These appear to also be decent:
1/4" Router Collet Reducing Sleeve-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools
Here you can get several sizes including 1/2" to 3/8", but I dont know the quality, but from Whiteside I would expect quality.
Amazon.com: 1/2" to 3/8" Router Bit Shank Adapter, Whiteside# 6402: Power & Hand Tools


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

==


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you Harry.

No man is wise enough by himself.
Plautus


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Marcel, the 1/2" to 1/4" precision sleeve came with my Triton TR001 router but is available on it's own, here is the first site that I came across on a Google search:
> Tool Spares Online. COLLET REDUCER 1/2" TO 1/4"
> These appear to also be decent:
> 1/4" Router Collet Reducing Sleeve-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools
> ...


I bought mine from "Gigkins" at last years Working With Wood " show....


----------

